
Common Rust Lifetime Misconceptions - todsacerdoti
https://github.com/pretzelhammer/rust-blog/blob/master/posts/common-rust-lifetime-misconceptions.md
======
charlieflowers
This is an EXCELLENT article. Point # 8 should be directly in the Rust book.

"Once a variable is bounded by a lifetime it is bounded by that lifetime
forever. The lifetime of a variable can only shrink, and all the shrinkage is
determined at compile-time."

